# Suggestions for a 1/2 ton?



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

I'm looking for a plow for my 2003 Ram 1500.
I will be doing my gravel driveway, and possibly parents & grandparents asphalt driveways.
I want one that I can mount/remove quickly since it would be a hassle to take the plow with me to work since I sometimes have to go into the city.
I've noticed manufacturers have more options for the newer 1/2 tons and would like to know owners opinions.
What did you buy & would you buy again.

Also: What questions should I ask the dealers?

Thanks
Kevin


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

Blizzard 760LT on my 04 Ram 1500 quad cab. Get some timbrens and you'll be fine. Mine plows like a champ.


----------



## bobingardner (Jul 18, 2004)

Without more information such as engine size, body style, and the length of the bed it's hard to come up with a list. I fed the minimum values into Fisher's plow selection tool and it brought up the 760LD. I just happen to have that model and am very happy with it. The MM2 mount is a very quick attach/detach mechanism and even if things don't line up right the plow is light enough that you can muscle it into position. You have a 4x4 right?


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

Sorry

Yes 4x4, 4.7L V8, 4DR, 6.3' Bed.


----------



## bobingardner (Jul 18, 2004)

Then the 760LD would work well. You might want to discuss the installation with the dealer. I don't know how the Rams are but the installation on my Chevy really tore up the air damn. If I had known he was going to hack it up so badly I would have had him take it off and I'd of cut it myself. Also be sure he walks you through the operation and maintanence.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

With the blizzard they just notched the bottom part of the air dam, no the bumper. As far as on/off I can have my plow on or off in about 45 secs. It's pretty easy to get on or off. Just drive in, flip the switch, slide the 2 pins in and your done. Same for off.


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

RidehardNY said:


> With the blizzard they just notched the bottom part of the air dam, no the bumper. As far as on/off I can have my plow on or off in about 45 secs. It's pretty easy to get on or off. Just drive in, flip the switch, slide the 2 pins in and your done. Same for off.


Ditto for me. The 760LT is easy on easy off. And you can hardly tell they cut my air dam on the Chevy.

Buck


----------



## Embalmer (Dec 30, 2004)

Hey ridehard, could you possibly post a pic of what the mount looks like without the plow on? My truck is identical to yours, but silver, and am wondering how much they cut off on the front end to get it to fit right.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

Yup I'll get you some. Right now My plows on, but i'll get some posted with the next 2 days.


----------



## ramsport1500 (Dec 12, 2005)

k1768 said:


> I'm looking for a plow for my 2003 Ram 1500.
> I will be doing my gravel driveway, and possibly parents & grandparents asphalt driveways.
> I want one that I can mount/remove quickly since it would be a hassle to take the plow with me to work since I sometimes have to go into the city.
> I've noticed manufacturers have more options for the newer 1/2 tons and would like to know owners opinions.
> ...


Check out Hiniker
I just installed a 8 ft poly trip edge on my ram sport 1500
It dropped the front down a couple of inches which i can live with
Just drive up to it and hook up
all the lights stay with the plow
I can hook up to my plow in 10 seconds
I love this plow and already thinking of buying a c plow
You don't have to hack up your bumper
no cutting of metal or plastic is required maybe drill a couple of holes in the frame
that's it


----------



## ramsport1500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Check out Hiniker
I just installed a 8 ft poly trip edge on my ram sport 1500
It dropped the front down a couple of inches which i can live with
Just drive up to it and hook up
all the lights stay with the plow
I can hook up to my plow in 10 seconds
I love this plow and already thinking of buying a c plow
You don't have to hack up your bumper
no cutting of metal or plastic is required maybe drill a couple of holes in the frame
that's it


----------



## JElmWin (Jan 10, 2004)

What year & type of sport do you have?


----------



## rfed32 (Nov 4, 2005)

id go with a blizard or a boss but thats me....that 760LT is real nice or you could go with the new 760SW thats is nasty...but if i was going for a boss id go with the standard duty 7'6'' stright blade...if thats all ur doign u could even go with an even lighter plow light the homesteader 7'4'' but i wouldnt do that id go with the blizzard or the boss


----------



## ramsport1500 (Dec 12, 2005)

I have a 1999 Dodge Ram Sport 1500 with a 5.9 litre engine


----------



## 00 Ram (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm in the market for a plow, and I've been doing some research, watching the want ads, etc. a conventional 3-way hydraulic plow is out of my price range, unless I find a good deal on a used one. Also, I've been told that you shouldn't plow with a '00 quad-cab dodge. exactly why, I'm not sure, but they did not have a plow prep package for it, and even at some plow manufacturer's sites that have a "plow selection" tool, they'll tell you "no plow available for that truck" if you tell it you have a quad-cab. regular cab/half-ton? ok. but not a quad. Don't understand why...I have just about everything on the truck (stock) that the plow prep includes, because it has a tow package. heavy duty alternator, tranny cooler, oil cooler, and the heaviest front axle they made. just not "heavy duty" springs. ok, so add timbrens. 
so, I'm thinking, it can probably get away with it in my non-commercial, home-driveway only scenario. But I have to stay light. I don't want to wreck my truck. 

I checked the owner's manual for my truck the other day. (its generic; covers all models for that year), and it doesn't say anything about this "quad cab" issue...although, it does say "plow prep package required". then it lists the recommended weights for plows. 1/2-ton: 525lbs max. 3/4 and 1-ton: 633lbs.  have you looked at the weights on some of these plows that people routinely mount on 3/4 ton + trucks????? even some half tons. 6, 7, 8, 900 lbs. what is wrong with this picture? 

many of the manufacturers don't make a 7.5 foot plow that is in this 500lb range. some that do, do not have mounts for ANY dodge. (fisher homesteader, for example. that would be perfect...they have mounts for F150 and Chevy1500; only dodge mounts are for a dakota/durango.    why?????
same thing with the "suburbanite". 

looks like snow-way and blizzard, possibly meyer, are the only one's that have anything lighter weight. I'll probably wind up going with a snowbear, because its the only thing cheap enough, light enough, and available. finding such a specific plow, with a specific mount, for a decent price, in my local vicinity, is turning out to be a difficult task. sometimes, I really wish I had a mid-90's chevy. there are a million used plows available for one of those.


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

Thanks for all the feedback.

After talking to local dealers, looking on websites, reading tons of posts, I've decided to go with a Boss.

Getting it installed today.


----------



## yooper.mi (Jul 13, 2005)

Bought a BOSS and it has been Great so far.

90.25" snow 16" on the ground
getting ready for winter


----------

